# I hate my roomates dog



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

First off I’ve had a lot of dogs and trained a lot of dogs including my current dog Dingo a blue healer Australian shepherd mix that lives at my parent’s house with their dogs. My dogs have always been well behaved, quiet and most of them were even good hunters. I never hit my dogs when training them and never considered it necessary. That is until I my my new roommates dog. 
He has a one year old weimaraner that is the dumbest animal I have ever met in my entire life. My Ferret runs circles around this thing mentally. IT barks constantly if it knows someone is home. I can’t take a nap or get any work dune when my roommates out because if he knows I’m home he will start barking his head off. I can’t let my ferret out in my room because he can’t have me in there with the door shut. I hate this ***** dog and I’m normally a huge dog person. 
I haven’t gotten more than 5 hours of sleep a night in the last week. Last night I was about ready to take this dog for a long walk with a short ending. I’ve tried everything I know to train this dog because my roommate is useless but nothing works. I even beat the **** out of it a few times for steeling food right off my plate and barking at 3 in the morning. That had no effect what so ever. I need to figure out before I go back to college in the fall hopefully sooner. Do you people have any advice?


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you related to Jeffery Dahmer?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

In Before Trash..*cough* you *cough*


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Well...I would advise you to not hit the dog anymore, for sure. If you can't take it anymore, and the owner won't take care of the dog, either move out, or tell the roommate to get out. It's not your dog, therefore it's not your responsibility.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

bluedawg said:


> Are you related to Jeffery Dahmer?


Or Ike Turner? 

Unfortunately for your roomate's weim, I don't think you will find much help on this forum since you have already admitted to beating the s**t out of this poor dog. If it is that much of an issue, maybe you should consider moving out or getting professional help.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

No I only hit it two times out of a week’s worth of frustration. I don't like hurting animals. I can't move and he loves the damn thing. I think me and my other roommates are going to have to look at our options. 



Katzyn said:


> Well...I would advise you to not hit the dog anymore, for sure. If you can't take it anymore, and the owner won't take care of the dog, either move out, or tell the roommate to get out. It's not your dog, therefore it's not your responsibility.


No but I think this dog might be.



bluedawg said:


> Are you related to Jeffery Dahmer?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sharpie said:


> No I only hit it two times out of a week’s worth of frustration. I don't like hurting animals. I can't move and he loves the damn thing. I think me and my other roommates are going to have to look at our options.
> 
> 
> 
> No but I think this dog might be.


You only hit a dog that did nothing wrong.

Grow some balls and pick the fight with the right person. What's the matter, too scared to confront someone that can fight back?


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, I was actually feeling a bit sympathetic until you said you beat the &$^% out of the dog for.... being a dog. 

What do you really expect us to say? Urge your roommate to find this poor dog a suitable home where it can get the exercise and attention it so desperately needs. Weims are not dogs that can just be left alone all the time... They typically need a good 2 mile run to tire them out enough for a peaceful 2 mile walk..... Your roommate should have done a little bit of research first. 

Poor dog....


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I wouldn't be the first. Although out of all 6 dogs I've had wile living with my parents this is the first one I have ever hit. IT came right up onto the table ant took my food. I have never seen a do do that before. I just spent half an hour cooking pork chops and he took the damn things. I was so mad I saw red. I don't like hurting animals and maybe that wasn't the best option but he certily hasn't pulled that again. 



MyCharlie said:


> Or Ike Turner?
> 
> Unfortunately for your roomate's weim, I don't think you will find much help on this forum since you have already admitted to beating the s**t out of this poor dog. If it is that much of an issue, maybe you should consider moving out or getting professional help.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sharpie said:


> Well I wouldn't be the first. Although out of all 6 dogs I've had wile living with my parents this is the first one I have ever hit. IT came right up onto the table ant took my food. I have never seen a do do that before. I just spent half an hour cooking pork chops and he took the damn things. I was so mad I saw red. I don't like hurting animals and maybe that wasn't the best option but he certily hasn't pulled that again.


Again, why is that the dog's fault? That's the owner's fault. Perhaps anger management classes are in order for hitting a defenseless animal for doing something it did not know it shouldn't do.

This is a dog without any boundaries, underexercised, and untrained. So he is responding in a way he only knows how. So YOU do something about the situation properly instead of abusing defenseless animals.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

RBark said:


> Again, why is that the dog's fault? That's the owner's fault. Perhaps anger management classes are in order for hitting a defenseless animal for doing something it did not know it shouldn't do.
> 
> This is a dog without any boundaries, underexercised, and untrained. So he is responding in a way he only knows how. So YOU do something about the situation properly instead of abusing defenseless animals.


Very well said, R


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Sharpie said:


> Well I wouldn't be the first. Although out of all 6 dogs I've had wile living with my parents this is the first one I have ever hit. IT came right up onto the table ant took my food. I have never seen a do do that before. I just spent half an hour cooking pork chops and he took the damn things. I was so mad I saw red. I don't like hurting animals and maybe that wasn't the best option but he certily hasn't pulled that again.



An untrained dog will most certainly do things that you would not expect when they were never taught any different!!! I have plenty of friends with dogs that would steal food off your plate because they were never taught otherwise, but even if a dog did take my food I would not be mad at the dog.. IMO, it is the friend that needs to be educated on managing/training their dog, not the dog that needs to be beaten. My Boxer would do the same thing if I hadn't taught him from day one that he could not take things without first hearing a release command. 

Think of it this way..... Would you beat a rescue dog that had never been trained, if it stole your pork chop? Or would you have a little compassion and realize it was only doing what came naturally because it was never conditioned otherwise?


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree that this breed was a pore choice but it gets those two mile runs every day. (Actually come to think of it it gets more because I walk it at least once a day.) Because of the situation with this apartment I'm stuck with the damn thing. I'm just so frustrated because he's "NOT" acting like a dog, at least not any kind I've ever owned. I have gotten him to sit and shake hands.



K8IE said:


> OK, I was actually feeling a bit sympathetic until you said you beat the &$^% out of the dog for.... being a dog.
> 
> What do you really expect us to say? Urge your roommate to find this poor dog a suitable home where it can get the exercise and attention it so desperately needs. Weims are not dogs that can just be left alone all the time... They typically need a good 2 mile run to tire them out enough for a peaceful 2 mile walk..... Your roommate should have done a little bit of research first.
> 
> Poor dog....


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Sharpie said:


> No I only hit it two times out of a week’s worth of frustration. I don't like hurting animals. I can't move and he loves the damn thing. I think me and my other roommates are going to have to look at our options.


I believe hitting any animal (unless you're breaking up a fight/attack) is completely unacceptable, and will only make things worse. 

Yes, please talk with your roommate and look at your options.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sharpie said:


> I agree that this breed was a pore choice but it gets those two mile runs every day. (Actually come to think of it it gets more because I walk it at least once a day.) Because of the situation with this apartment I'm stuck with the damn thing. I'm just so frustrated because he's "NOT" acting like a dog, at least not any kind I've ever owned. I have gotten him to sit and shake hands.


He IS acting like a dog. 2 miles is chump walk for a high energy dog. My high energy dogs get 10 miles of RUNNING a day.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't care how many dogs you grew up with or how well behave they are, but you have no right to hit your roommate's dog! Anyone who hits dogs is a coward and I don't give a damn what kind of excuse. I do understand we get frustrated with our animals sometimes, but it doesn't permit you to abuse or hit animals like that. 

How would you view on a man getting frustrated by a nag wife and started to hit her? How little do you think the society is going to view on that man? 

If you hate that dog and it annoys out of you, then you need to sort things out with your roommate. This is mainly between you and your roommate issues not the dog's fault for getting into trouble since your roommate should have done a better job control and train his/her dog and keep it away from people like you who get irked easily.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope. I have talked to my roommate a number of times. I can understand why you say that but I've been put in a situation ware I have to solve a problem that isn't my responsibility. The dog should have been trained from a puppy but he wasn't. It's not the dogs fault but my roommate doesn't know how to train a dog and I'm not use to having an untrained full grown dog around. I don't particularly know how to deal with it. I'm use to dogs that know hand and voice signals, and like to learn how to do new tricks. 



RBark said:


> You only hit a dog that did nothing wrong.
> 
> Grow some balls and pick the fight with the right person. What's the matter, too scared to confront someone that can fight back?


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

You have three choices.

1- You move.
2- You get your roommate to move.
3- You train the dog (humanely).

I don't know why you can't do 1 or 2, and you don't have to go into it here. (Although if the dog is really bothering you, it's probably bothering others who live nearby, so you could discuss that with your landlord and see if you could influence him/her to do #2.)

Other posters have been very clear -- hitting the dog is *not* doing #3.

Here's a link that could help with the barking:
http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/woofshush

If you check out that website, you'll find plenty of other training tips. It sounds like "leave it" would be a good command to teach (as in, "leave my pork chop on the table alone!") "Stay" is also a generally useful command -- teach the dog to "stay" at the entrance to the kitchen, and it won't get close enough to your food to eat it. 

"Shake hands" is fun, but not really a useful trick for the dog to learn. Of course, when you praise the dog and the dog feels like it's doing the right thing, your relationship with it is strengthened and the dog is more likely to listen to you about other things. It learns to *trust* you -- something that hitting the dog really undermines.

Honestly, I don't think you hate the dog. I think you hate yourself for hitting the dog. You know better, because you have lived companionably with other dogs. Find a better way.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

Sharpie said:


> Nope. I have talked to my roommate a number of times.


 If you have talked to your roommate a number of times then it is time to seek for a new one or move out. There is no reason to put up with your roommate if he refused to change.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't normally have a temper and I did that as a last ditch option. I have seen my roommate do it once and I think that might be half the problem. Hitting a dog is not the correct way to train them. I just don't know what the correct solution is right now. He won't get rid of the dog and if he did the pound ware I live would probably have him put down and I don't want that to happen. Even if I don't like that dog.



French Ring said:


> I don't care how many dogs you grew up with or how well behave they are, but you have no right to hit your roommate's dog! Anyone who hits dogs is a coward and I don't give a damn what kind of excuse. I do understand we get frustrated with our animals sometimes, but it doesn't permit you to abuse or hit animals like that.
> 
> How would you view on a man getting frustrated by a nag wife and started to hit her? How little do you think the society is going to view on that man?
> 
> If you hate that dog and it annoys out of you, then you need to sort things out with your roommate. This is mainly between you and your roommate issues not the dog's fault for getting into trouble since your roommate should have done a better job control and train his/her dog and keep it away from people like you who get irked easily.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

(trying to be helpful and not angry) There are also books you can read, such as "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell. It explains the way we, as humans, act vs. dogs and the way the act and react to us. It explains body language very well and might help you learn some ways to teach the dog in a more humane way than physical violence.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks it's just an odd situation with out lease on the apartment. I've trained him to sit and shake hands but the barking is going no ware fast and the nabers are giving us hell for it. i'll look into you're links thanks.




gingersmom said:


> You have three choices.
> 
> 1- You move.
> 2- You get your roommate to move.
> ...


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Sharpie said:


> I agree that this breed was a pore choice but it gets those two mile runs every day. (Actually come to think of it it gets more because I walk it at least once a day.) Because of the situation with this apartment I'm stuck with the damn thing. I'm just so frustrated because he's "NOT" acting like a dog, at least not any kind I've ever owned. I have gotten him to sit and shake hands.



Just because he is not acting like "any kind of dog you have ever owned" doesn't mean his behavior isn't perfectly natural for his breed and unfortunate circumstances. I believe that ANY dog has the potential to be well trained and managed. It all comes down to understanding of the dogs behaviors and motivations, which some people sadly do not have the patience to work on. Find a way to work with him and make him a good dog, if you are up to the challenge that is...... Like a PP said, a coward will beat a dog into submission rather than analyze it and find a solution. 

You have taught him to sit, that is great!!! He is obviously not a "brainless idiot". How about working from there, using NILIF (nothing in life is free) to motivate and encourage the dog to do good things to obtain rewards, rather than only punishing him for the wrong things he does? If he barks because he knows you are home and wants to be near you, can you blame him? Dogs crave companionship and want to be near their leaders. Let him sleep on the floor by your bed while you nap.. What could that possibly hurt? Start to remedy the food snatching issue by controlling ALL food resources and making him work (even it it is just a sit/stay) for each meal he gets. Work with high value treats on sit and down stays until he will wait for a release command.. This dog is not beyond help unless his humans give up on him.. And face it, whether you like it or not, YOU are one of his humans.

BTW, I highly recommend the books "The Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson, and "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

gingersmom said:


> You have three choices.
> 
> 1- You move.
> 2- You get your roommate to move.
> ...


You missed one.....
4. Much longer walks/runs more often.... 



Sharpie said:


> Thanks it's just an odd situation with out lease on the apartment. I've trained him to sit and shake hands but the barking is going no ware fast and the nabers are giving us hell for it. i'll look into you're links thanks.


Have you tried something like a kong stuffed with peanut butter?


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

He has a raw hide bone that we only give him when I relay need him to shut up. It's a good temporary solution. 



Lonewolfblue said:


> You missed one.....
> 4. Much longer walks/runs more often....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Look for different kongs, or other problem-solving toys the dog might like and will keep him occupied for longer periods of time. It's not only physical exercise he needs, but also mental exercise.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Sharpie said:


> He has a raw hide bone that we only give him when I relay need him to shut up. It's a good temporary solution.




Kongs are great boredom solutions, even better when you put things in them and freeze them. Yogurt, cream cheese, peanut butter, bananas, canned dog food, are all great things.. Buster cubes are great as well. Worst case scenario, you could always try a citronella collar for barking... I really wonder if this poor dog suffers from separation anxiety??


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

K8IE said:


> Kongs are great boredom solutions, even better when you put things in them and freeze them. Yogurt, cream cheese, peanut butter, bananas, canned dog food, are all great things.. Buster cubes are great as well. Worst case scenario, you could always try a citronella collar for barking... I really wonder if this poor dog suffers from separation anxiety??


 The best dog I ever had "Roxy" had separation anxiety. She use to suck on her favorite blanket all the time and fallowed my mom around religiously. I'm not sure if this dog dues or not but it definitely has issues. as for the collar I'm not a big fan of any kind of shocking device. It seems a bit extreme to me. I don't see how thats any different than me smacking the thing twice and everyone is getting on me for that. Besides I'm not spending any money on a dog that isn't even mine. I'll suggest it to my roommates.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Sharpie said:


> The best dog I ever had "Roxy" had separation anxiety. She use to suck on her favorite blanket all the time and fallowed my mom around religiously. I'm not sure if this dog dues or not but it definitely has issues. as for the collar I'm not a big fan of any kind of shocking device. It seems a bit extreme to me. I don't see how thats any different than me smacking the thing twice and everyone is getting on me for that. Besides I'm not spending any money on a dog that isn't even mine. I'll suggest it to my roommates.



Obviously you don't know what citronella is....  I am also completely anti-shocking (and HITTING) dogs, as well as no choke/prong collars or other coercive "training" methods. The citronella is an unpleasant smelling spray that comes out when a dog barks. I have not personally had need for one, but have talked to people who have had success with it. If it meant the dog would stop barking so it would not get beaten, I would most certainly consider it the lesser of two evils.


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Sharpie said:


> It seems a bit extreme to me.


And beating the dog isnt extreem cause of why?


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 21, 2008)

I didn't say it wasn't. Thats why I'm here. If I got driven to the point ware I would hit the dog it's gotten out of control.


bluedawg said:


> And beating the dog isnt extreem cause of why?


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

At least you recognise it.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Do a search on citronella collars, it doesn't work for all dogs, but there are many people that have had great success with them, and they aren't all that expensive either.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Do you people have any advice?


Well, aside from the dog advice which, so far, has been pretty good, I'd advise you to remember that this is a family forum and you need to clean up your language.

Good luck. Room-mates are difficult to begin with and, sometimes, room-mates with pets are impossible. Just try to remember this is a room-mate problem, not a dog problem.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

Hitting the dog is NOT the answer!
Why can't you move out or the roomate move???


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok, Sharpies lower than whale poop. But you know he came here looking for help, I hope everybody with all the preaching are the type of people that have never made any mistakes. Have never lost their tempers. Have never hit anybody or anything. As far as I'm concerned since I've never been accused of being a people person, he should have worked the roommate over a little bit, or a lot if it would clear the problem up. Now myself, through the years have made more mistakes than I care to air out on a forum. That puts me in a position in life that I can't jump out and judge Sharpie's character. Nor do I want to.
Sharpie maybe talk to your roomie and you go to an Obed. class with dog so maybe you can get a handle on the problem, you and all the roomies can chip in and split charges on citronella or electric bark collar or obedience lessons. I'll bet all the roomies have cell phones drop one and it will help pay expense.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Ok, Sharpies lower than whale poop. But you know he came here looking for help, I hope everybody with all the preaching are the type of people that have never made any mistakes. Have never lost their tempers. Have never hit anybody or anything. As far as I'm concerned since I've never been accused of being a people person, he should have worked the roommate over a little bit, or a lot if it would clear the problem up. Now myself, through the years have made more mistakes than I care to air out on a forum. That puts me in a position in life that I can't jump out and judge Sharpie's character. Nor do I want to.
> Sharpie maybe talk to your roomie and you go to an Obed. class with dog so maybe you can get a handle on the problem, you and all the roomies can chip in and split charges on citronella or electric bark collar or obedience lessons. I'll bet all the roomies have cell phones drop one and it will help pay expense.


I fully agree. Remember it takes a village to raise a child. The weimie is the child. You and your roomates are his village.


----------



## Guardian (May 17, 2008)

Sharpie;

I am not going to be judgmental about something you did yesterday. What is in the past is in the past. Don't harp on it, but don't repeat it either. Learn from your mistakes.

My approach to training is different then most others around here. So take my advice as you will...

It sounds like this dog has very little in terms of structure and consistent discipline. Just because he may get a 1 hr walk/run every day does not mean this meets his needs. Remember a walk for a human may be exercise but for a dog this may be very boring. Dogs need to be mentally stimulated. 

I was in the same boat as you last year with my dog. He is an Aussie/German shepherd mix. He barked wildly all night long. The citronella collar was simply entertainment for him, it only made the barking worse. 

I started taking him to outdoor obedience classes (real world). The instructor had us doing all types of things-weaving around posts, walking up stairs and even going in to stores!! My dog would always come back from the classes tired. They were in the evening for 1.5 hrs so that was a bonus. Outside of the class I worked hard on socializing him at dog parks. All in all he was a pretty tired doggy. 

The few times I did get him barking at night I was quick to correct him with a firm tone of voice and rattling his crate. He did not like that and this irradicated barking at inappropriate times permanently from his behaviour. 

I write this as he (and his sister) are fast asleep in their crates and my house is quiet!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Let's get over the dog-hitting...I would never condone the use of physical force in dog-training but all of us have made mistakes with our dogs out of ignorance or frustration. Sharpie already knows he made a mistake, so let's not deny him some real advice because of it.

I highly doubt your roommate's dog is stupid. He is more likely just incredibly bored.

I think the first thing this dog needs is a lot more exercise. The barking, the zoomies are all strong signs of boredom and pent-up energy. Weims are generally known to be rather rambunctious dogs with sky-high energy levels. Compound this with the fact that this dog is creeping into adolescence, and you have a big grey dog that is gonna need approximately two 1-hr walks a day, along with tons of mental stimulation. The Weim is a big breed to handle. 

Get hold of an interactive toy like a Kong or a Buster Cube - this will help to keep him occupied and his mind busy. 

Has your roommate considered taking him to an obedience class? Isn't your roommate bothered by the dog's behaviour at all? 

As for the food-stealing, this is normal behaviour for any untrained dog. If obedience class is out of the question, at least convince your roommates to start implementing NILIF ( http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm ) just to instill some form of structure and leadership in household.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

Just to keep it simple, I am sure your regret losing your temper with the dog, and regret telling us about it even more. 

I doubt you can rehabilitate this dog without your room-mates full cooperation, and if he were the responsible sort who would cooperate I doubt you would need to be training his dog for him in the first place. 

You need a different room-mate. I suspect you will never be free of this problem until you get out of the situation, which is not good for you or the dog.


----------



## crogers4 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm just confused as to what actually happened...in your first post you said you beat it, then you said you "just" hit it twice, then you said you were here because you were at the point where you could hit it. Move out of your current place and don't ever own a dog again. Get a fish, remember to feed it, and don't make any attempts to train it.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Just my 2 cents, but...

If you can't move, your roommate won't, and you can't train the dog yourself why haven't you consulted with a professional trainer. 

I don't care how many dogs you've trained in the past, each dog is different and your expertise is sadly lacking with this poor guy.

You say you've got to take on this responsibility.. then call in someone with the knowledge to teach this dog and who can show you the right way to train.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Just my 2 cents, but...
> 
> If you can't move, your roommate won't, and you can't train the dog yourself why haven't you consulted with a professional trainer.
> 
> ...


I think sharpie has retreated, he got beat up a tad with 1st replies.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

W, I think you're right.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

That makes me happy.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

Seems premature, but if he has, I don't see anything good in it. IMO some of the things the OP said he did sounded pretty messed up, but he seemed to know he his actions were unjustified, and wanted advice on how to do better. I don't think he deserves a medal for this, but I don't see how driving him away from the forum helps any dogs or people.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

MuttHunter said:


> Seems premature, but if he has, I don't see anything good in it. IMO some of the things the OP said he did sounded pretty messed up, but he seemed to know he his actions were unjustified, and wanted advice on how to do better. I don't think he deserves a medal for this, but I don't see how driving him away from the forum helps any dogs or people.


Mutt
I agree whole heartedly the 1st page beat him up but he's got to get back in the fight.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

MuttHunter said:


> Seems premature, but if he has, I don't see anything good in it. IMO some of the things the OP said he did sounded pretty messed up, but he seemed to know he his actions were unjustified, and wanted advice on how to do better. I don't think he deserves a medal for this, but I don't see how driving him away from the forum helps any dogs or people.


I agree with MuttHunter. There's no advantage to him leaving. He came here seeking advice and got totally ragged on for a couple of mistakes he made in the past. Boy am I glad I have never told you perfect trainers about the mistakes I have made in training Honey and Spunky. You might picket to have me removed from DF completely.

Edit:
I'd just like to draw everyone's attention to this thread:
http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/5688-has-anyone-ever-spanked.html

None of us are perfect.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> I agree with MuttHunter. There's no advantage to him leaving. He came here seeking advice and got totally ragged on for a couple of mistakes he made in the past. Boy am I glad I have never told you perfect trainers about the mistakes I have made in training Honey and Spunky. You might picket to have me removed from DF completely.


I completely agree myself. There's some 'perfect trainers' on here that wouldn't even be able to fess up to mistakes they made in the past. The past is the past, and think he should continue with his quest for help here. At least he's honest about what he's done in the past and hopefully has taken some of our advice and is starting to work things out.


----------



## jcw0220 (Jun 25, 2008)

How can all you people jump on this guy for doing what any pack leader would do. Everyone agrees that dogs are social animals and they have a pack structure. How many pack animals have you witness not use violence to get their point across? How many pack leaders have let lesser members go up and steal their food? We may be big all High and Mighty Humans but I don’t' think this guy was out of line at all for what was probably just an aggressive nudge to this dog. As long as hitting is a very last line I don’t' see any problem with what happened. If the roommate isn’t' willing to discipline/train the dog someone should. I’m willing to bet every one of you has over patted your dog for some reason or another. Back up off this guy and try to help him out.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

jcw0220 said:


> How can all you people jump on this guy for doing what any pack leader would do. Everyone agrees that dogs are social animals and they have a pack structure. How many pack animals have you witness not use violence to get their point across? How many pack leaders have let lesser members go up and steal their food? We may be big all High and Mighty Humans but I don’t' think this guy was out of line at all for what was probably just an aggressive nudge to this dog. As long as hitting is a very last line I don’t' see any problem with what happened. If the roommate isn’t' willing to discipline/train the dog someone should. I’m willing to bet every one of you has over patted your dog for some reason or another. Back up off this guy and try to help him out.


So when does a dog hit, slap, or spank another dog? The so-called Pack Leader might pin the other dog or a quick snap to change the other dogs train of thought, but they don't abuse the other dogs. The only time there's any so-called abuse is in the case of an aggressive dog that attacks other dogs.

The important thing is he came here for help, and as you put it, nobody should make him a bad guy for what he's done in the past. What shows is his honesty about the past, and willingness to ask for advice and learn. There's been several posts that offer good, positive advice, and I'm hoping he's still watching and learning, and hopefully starting to work some things out.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Lonewolfblue, I bet that jcw0220 missed the part where the OP said:


> I even beat the **** out of it a few times


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think it's one thing to lose your temper and do something you immediately regret.

It's an entirely different matter to justify it with some kind of BS pack-leader analogy.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

RonE said:


> I think it's one thing to lose your temper and do something you immediately regret.
> 
> It's an entirely different matter to justify it with some kind of BS pack-leader analogy.


Yeah
I just wish people would get over the hitting stuff, you have no idea how many dogs come in for training that are hand shy at a young age. I too have never heard of a pack leader that runs around slapping or closing his paw into a fist to chastise members of his pack. If you have to hit a dog that is about to tear off one of your arms and run away with it, not a problem, but this other hitting for normal untrained, wild and wooly dog problems is nothing but abuse. The OP did fess up. I hope he has been helped by some of the replies.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Well i have roommates and if any of them ever hit my dogs i'd rather lose them then my dog, and i wouldn't even have to think about it. They would just be gone. Then again my dogs are well behaved, except the 10 week old still tries to take food off the table but we don't hit him.

Why not stop the problem before it starts. When you are cooking something about about to sit down and eat put the dog in a crate, not in a negative way just coax the dog into the crate and tell him/her it's nap time after the plates are gone then let the dog back out, no harm right? 

That's what I do with my pup, if i can't watch him he's in his crate for his own safety. Your roommate has a dog that is already an adult it sounds like, but using a crate could still help quite a bit for situations when your roommate isn't around and you want to eat. I'm sure the dog would prefer a crate rather then a beating.

Do some research on dog trainers in your area, perhaps talk your roommate into getting some help training this dog. There are many ways you can help your roommate and the dog out without hurting the animal.

I wish you (and this poor dog) luck.


----------



## mj58595 (Jun 6, 2008)

A lot of yall on here need to get a life. The guy spanked his roomates dog! wooped dee freaking doo!!!!!. This is just like the parents that are afraid to spank their kids. Society today is weak. Sometimes they have to understand what is wrong and right and words cannot convey it.

All this guy is asking is for a little advice so he doesnt treat the dog wrong and yall beat him up from behind a computer screen!! If you wanted to be constructive you would realize that he came on here because he is very frusturated and just give him advice.

Just my two cents.

Matt


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

mj58595 said:


> A lot of yall on here need to get a life. The guy spanked his roomates dog! wooped dee freaking doo!!!!!. This is just like the parents that are afraid to spank their kids. Society today is weak. Sometimes they have to understand what is wrong and right and words cannot convey it.


Not to continue splitting hairs, but the OP did not simply spank his room mate's dog. He (and I quote) "Beat the **** out of it a few times."

Anyway, I agree with Matt and Wvasko, etc etc. Driving the guy off is not going to solve anything. At this point it would be best (IMO) to offer constructive advice (as some members have). Continuing to chastise the hitting is just going to perpetuate a round about conversation.


----------



## leesuh (Mar 2, 2008)

Several people mentioned the dog being bored and that he needs more exercise, have you thought about doggy daycare? You should mention it to your roommate.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a two step solution that can be accomplished in six weeks.

Step 1) Take the dog to basic obedience training (six weeks long)

Step 2) Its called Zoloft and can be found at your doctor for anxiety disorders

Regular exercise (for the dog AND you) and regular dosages are all that is needed going forward.

Ryan


----------

